# Pearson 15512 press brake



## J Griffin (14 Feb 2020)

Hi All.
This may be a long shot. I am looking for the Electrical & Hydraulic diagrams for old Pearson 15512 Press Brake. I have bought one and its a bit of a mess and I would like to restore it.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thank You


----------



## chaoticbob (16 Feb 2020)

J Griffin":2yukiomd said:


> Hi All.
> This may be a long shot. I am looking for the Electrical & Hydraulic diagrams for old Pearson 15512 Press Brake. I have bought one and its a bit of a mess and I would like to restore it.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Thank You



Tony Griffiths at lathes.co.uk/ might be able to help you out.
Robin.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Feb 2020)

There's a manual on ebay - whether it shows what you need, who knows.


----------



## J Griffin (16 Feb 2020)

Many Thanks. I will have a search.


----------

